# Auction Take 2



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Had to scrap the last auction due to security and the free script been bad.

I am setting up a new site and bought some software here : http://www.thewatchauction.net

Not quite happy with the server that it is on so may have to move it but would like people to test it again as there is still a lot to do to it, thank you for your patience.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Registered and listed ...............And bid.....


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

registered, waiting on the email.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Ditto.

Did not see any option for bid incrementing. I entered a bid of 99.99 and it went straight in at that price.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmmmm, haven't received confirmation email. My email address is a yahoo one does that make any difference?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

ESL said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Did not see any option for bid incrementing. I entered a bid of 99.99 and it went straight in at that price.


The help screen says proxy bidding exists - maybe its not switched on


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

ESL said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Did not see any option for bid incrementing. I entered a bid of 99.99 and it went straight in at that price.


Your right George, Ive just bid on the RLT and although it says a five pound increment it went straight to my max of 130


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

The emails for watch list and outbid notices work fine









As does posting a question


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m registered


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Bid increments are working for me on the "Services watch" auction.


----------



## simonlincs (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Roy

registered and awaiting, bottom banner does not sit correctly in firefox

cheers

Simon


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Bid increments are working for me on the "Services watch" auction.


I just bid on it too and it told me my bid wasn't high enough and pt your bid up to Â£5.00.

Looks good


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I bid Â£3.00 on Unlcky Alf's Nissan and I've just got an email saying:-

Your bid of 499.00 GBP is no longer the leading bid for the auction at The Watch

Auction:

Title: Nissan Navara 4x4 DBL Cab

Auction ID#: 3


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

New listings should now work ok with proxy bidding , please ignore the old listings.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

tried to reg as JonW and it said 'username too short'.... ended up with JonWWW


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I say, there's a jolly nice watch on there this evening

http://thewatchauction.net/item.php?id=8


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice looker Steve! I may have been tempted to bit but it says 'Will NOT ship internationally'


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> Nice looker Steve! I may have been tempted to bit but it says 'Will NOT ship internationally'










I didn't say that!!!!









I can make exception for _special_ friends...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Shhhsssussssshhh! Steve!!! People will talk


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Roy

This looks like a great idea but IMHO I think you need to make the signup page a secure page as people are putting in personal details , Apologies if you already have that on your agenda

cheers

Stuart


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Still haven't had the confirmation email, nothing in the Spam folder too


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

strange_too said:


> Still haven't had the confirmation email, nothing in the Spam folder too


The email has been resent, please let me know if you do not receive it and I'll PM you the details.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Its not as intuitive as the previous version...found it quite hard to get around and actually place a bid... I wasn't sure if my bid was high enough.....

And it doesn't seem to be too happy in Firefox...things are truncated at the bottom of the screen...I'm not sure what else I may be missing


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

OK I have registred, I wish you all the good luck Roy on this venture.

John


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

It certainly appears to be more secure than the previous, freebie version which only took a few minutes to subvert.

I agree with Hawkey though in that it only appears to render 100% properly in IE. Firefox/Mozilla and Opera users may have problems with some pages.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Still cant login, despite the details Roy sent me


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I registered as usmike a few days ago but have not received the confirmation email


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Still cant login, despite the details Roy sent me


Did you click on the link in the email to activate your account ?



USMike said:


> I registered as usmike a few days ago but have not received the confirmation email


It was only up and running last night, I will PM you the email.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I may be being stupid, but I don't see any way to edit my auction after saving it initially..?

A bit annoying when (for instance) it says I won't sell internationally - and I will... Etc.

Also, there were only two payment options - paypal and bank transfer - there need to be more.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

well, thats probably why the link to the old one does not work. Just registered and will await my confirmation email with bated breath.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> I may be being stupid, but I don't see any way to edit my auction after saving it initially..?
> 
> A bit annoying when (for instance) it says I won't sell internationally - and I will... Etc.
> 
> ...


I do not think you can edit it but if anyone does make a mistake then I can edit it.

You can select "Will ship internationally" when you placed the auction, you must have missed it.

There are more payment methods now.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just registered & confirmed - better late than never


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Well it sent me through my registration, but i could'nt log on, and now i'm waiting for a new password.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bill said:


> Well it sent me through my registration, but i could'nt log on, and now i'm waiting for a new password.


Did you click on the link in the email that you were sent to activate your account ?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

all bidding on services watch seems ok. Put in bid - told me not enough - put in another bid & accepted,


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

In I.E an Firefox this is all im getting for the auction site


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its fine for me in both Ffox and I.E


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sorted it







,for some reason the first link i saved doesnt work ,redone it and its ok now


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Have the real auctions started yet?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

No problems registering this time and all seems to be working OK









Rich


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there are def problems with the display in ff that aren't there in ie (well on my pc anyway) but it's quite useable.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

pg tips said:


> there are def problems with the display in ff that aren't there in ie (well on my pc anyway) but it's quite useable.


Roy,

I read an earlier comment regarding security of personal info. when registering. Will this be taken up for this site?

cheers

Johnny.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Johnny M said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > there are def problems with the display in ff that aren't there in ie (well on my pc anyway) but it's quite useable.
> ...


The only was I can add SSL security is to make the whole site ssl, this will cause many problems but I am trying, at the moment I have lost the whole site trying to implement this.







I have checked lots of other sites that use this software and they have no SSL secured pages, I'm not sure if it matters that much.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I just started an auction for something that a certain person on here may want back!

Check it out


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> Johnny M said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


I don't think it's all that important here. The risk is that someone can "sniff" your registration details as they cross the network so they could potentially get your name, address, username password etc. Does that matter in this case? Probably not... unless you use the same login details for Paypal or some similar site in which case the implications could be quite serious.

But nobody does that, do they?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny M said:
> ...


The passwords are encrypted on the server anyway.

I'm removing the SSL as the site wont work correctly with it.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Roy

I clicked on the right bit, and was redirected back to the website. when I entered my logon name and password it would not go in, so i've asked for a new password.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Sold me watch









Way to go, Roy


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Registered, no problem. Confirmation also wen't ok.

Thanks.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Sold me watch thumbup.gif
> 
> Way to go, Roy rltb.gif


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Registered still waiting for confirmation mail.

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> Sold me watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, the first sale.

I need to start getting my stuff on there for real.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

All registered here.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

It's not live yet, is it????


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

limey said:


> It's not live yet, is it????


I was going to go live this weekend but some of the auctions already seem live as items are being sold.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Registered and received my confirmation email immediately - lookin' good Roy.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes the auction is now for real,

To celebrate I have just put a brand new RLT 24 Titanium Chronograph at no reserve good luck :

http://thewatchauction.net/item.php?id=13&mode=1


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The prototype divers watch is also on there now and I'm adding a lot more.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah I see I'm high bidder on the nato strap still, that was just a test I don't want the strap Roy!









Now it's live you need to advertise it!

I suggest a "Sticky" at the top of every forum


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Also you need to give those who listed items under the test the chance to withdraw them if they are not for sale


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Paul,

I was able to edit my auction and put a comment that it was not for sale. I know I read that someone was not able to edit, but it gave me no problems.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes you can edit your auctions as long as they have had no bids I believe.

Of course if the test ones want removing then please email me.

Advertising your Auctions on the forum is not acceptable as this breaks the sales rules.

A single post in the sales forum to plug the auction however is ok, but no bumping or replies are allowed. I may set up another forum in the sales section for this, I am a little unsure and could do with some guidance on this.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think thats a good idea Roy, a single post in a separate sales forum 'Auction Watch' to let members know whats been listed, with no replies or comments allowed ....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm not sure that's at all necessary, Roy. Otherwise we might just as well post a message that we have a sale on ebay, or some other forum.

If people want to look at what's on offer, they can go and have a look can't they?

After all - that's all what we do now with the existing sales forum - go and have a look, we dont need another set of threads to tell us to look in the sales forum!

Either that or if your auction scripts have a "notify on new auctions" function, perhaps turn that on. Otherwise , I don't feel the need to have another forum, and I would not read it - I would just go and have a look.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I have to agree with George on this. I don't need another forum to watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree your right, no auction adverts are now allowed.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

wow... it's on a nice faaaaaaaast server... not! Guess it needs a few hacks to get it working correctly in Firefox though.

Doesn't seem that people have got the idea of auctions yet... putting the starting bid price at the minimum they'd take (looking at Ron's RLT20 as an example). For me the reason for using an auction site is to get something possibly a bit less than a normal sales advert on a forum or in a store etc. Setting the start price so high kind of makes it a little pointless IMO.

Still, if it's what you want to do then good luck to you... though I don't think it will become as used as forums and the 'bay


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is free.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am not paying a lot of money for a fast server until I know if people are going to use it. I have spent enough on it already.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not your fault Roy...but it sure is crap in Firefox


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have no idea why bt i'm using ff and it's no where near that bad for me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, Im useing FF and its not perfect but very useable.....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Would agree, could use it ok, but it doesn't look great in Mozzy/Firefox. I've had this prob myself with the "tables" ISTR, it's to do with the opening and closing of the tables in the HTML, you have to use full open and close HTML tags all the way through the page and it seems to get rid of it - at least it did when I was having probs with FF on another website.

{e.g. 
content
 where IE will display without one or more of the close tags }

Never understood why these whizzy guys who write this stuff never bother to put it through a W3C validation before they release it on the unsuspecting public - probly 'cos it's work to get it right in all browsers, and they don't want to do it.

My 2p worth

Mel


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

A friend of mine I met up with over the weekend told me that he couldn't see any of the images on my website. This came as a surprise to me as I use IE and never had any problems. When I asked him what web browser he was using, he told me it was Firefox.

A bit of research on the net quickly identified the cause and the solution - Firefox doesn't like backslashes in the file path names, whereas IE interprets them the same as forward slashes. I've edited the source code in my web page now and changed all the backslashes to forward slashes. I can now see all of the images OK using Firefox, as well as in IE.

Possibly that might be the cause of the problems people who use Firefox are reporting with the auctionwatch site?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

And don't forget Opera  That uses a third rendering engine (Presto) that sometimes displays code differently from IE (Trident) and Mozilla/Firefox (Gecko). Putting your code through a validator doesn't always highlight rendering issues. The code might well be valid, but that doesn't necessarily mean that all three rendering engines will display it in exactly the same way.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> And don't forget Opera  That uses a third rendering engine (Presto) that sometimes displays code differently from IE (Trident) and Mozilla/Firefox (Gecko). Putting your code through a validator doesn't always highlight rendering issues. The code might well be valid, but that doesn't necessarily mean that all three rendering engines will display it in exactly the same way.


Just registered and got confirmation email straight away.

Looks good Roy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I have no idea why bt i'm using ff and it's no where near that bad for me.


I'm using Firefox and it's fine.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Which version FF Mark?

I get differing results each time it's loaded using FF 2.0.0.2


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Firefox 2.0.0.3 seems to have fixed any viewing errors


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ah yes, 2.0.0.3 is much better. Not that I use Firefox


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anyone know how you add information once a bid has been placed?


----------

